# I want to become a breeder



## *RYAN* (Nov 6, 2005)

Now that I have some experiance in raising manitds I think that I would like to become a breeder just to make a couple bucks or cover the cost of rasing them until I get good at it. Is their a species anyone would reccomend for begginer breeding ?


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't expect to actually make any money. You might make enough to buy the food or supplies or a little gas money but thats about it. For most people it's a hobby and not a moneymake.


----------



## hortus (Nov 6, 2005)

theres really not a market for them.

theres really no money in breeding anything

dogs

fish

bugs

pickles

no money

maybe some exclusive cats like osicats and bangles but when they sell fro 5000 a pop you know there has to be more to it

imm you might also be able to get some money out of lizards but i dunno how hard they are to breed

someone tried to sell me a bearded dragon for 100 bucks yesterday (a baby one at that)


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 6, 2005)

I think a few things were taken out of context from the original question. You're not going to become a millionaire and i'm quite sure you already know this. But, you may certainly make enough to cover expenses and also to fund 'new additions', this is what I do, though obviously breeding a dozen species of reptile as well as amphibians adds to it as well so it is a bit different, there is no reason though that you cannot cover your costs in the long run.

As for what species, well you may as well stick with what you know! If you've been learning how to keep them and have been finding it do-able, then keep to the species you have successfully kept and the breeding should just come naturally  

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## hortus (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah id like to breed a few kinds just to try to get the hobby more popular in my area

and i fully understand id probably lose money until it started to catch on


----------



## *RYAN* (Nov 6, 2005)

hehe i dont expect to make much money i just want to be able to cover cost of their food, maybe get some new stuff for the, every once in awhile and to just experience it because i love mantids


----------



## hortus (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah ive got plans that are gonna cost me some good old cash

im currently buying 10 medicas 5 hatchlings from yensaw and 5 L3 from ian im hoping since males mature faster the diffrence will be offset and yens males can mate with ians females

also want to get some spiny flower mantids

after they are doing well and happy id liek to get an orchid or 2

after that i want to try a comunal tank like maybe get a 30 gallon and a gongy oothca or a borealis but gongys look more interesting.

and thats just the mantids

i also want to get some lizards and some poison dart frogs

and id love to have a 2 headed red ear water turtle

for the water turtles i want to take a BIG BIG BIG and split it. make half a water world and the other half land

id just take some fiberglass filler and make a upwards slope and have substrate under it for support then you silicone the sides to prevent any leakage . have a waterfall at one end for ariation . then add some feeder fish or whatever for the turtles.

then have real plants on the substrate side ans a sandy area fo you gussed it eggs.


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2005)

Yah, you would make some money in Poland, because Gongylus, mendica, Hymenopus, Creoboter and such are rarely seen and relatively expensive to buy  

However making money gives only bigger hunger for new nad more expensive mantids


----------



## hortus (Nov 7, 2005)

> Yah, you would make some money in Poland, because Gongylus, mendica, Hymenopus, Creoboter and such are rarely seen and relatively expensive to buy  However making money gives only bigger hunger for new nad more expensive mantids


i think the mantises give us the hunger and the cash only provides oppertunity


----------

